# Señal de lector de monedas a mouse



## jsolis (Oct 15, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y queria preguntarles lo siguiente. Estoy intentando mandar una señal al computador (click derecho de un mouse USB desarmado ) al pc mediante un pulso que envia un lector de monedas que valida que la moneda sea genuina. En caso de ser asi envia un pulso normalmente a una tarjeta especial para eso. El tema es que yo quiero que me lo envie al pc y tomarlo con VB para hacer una aplicación. La primera duda que tengo es que el lector de monedas trabaja a 12v. ¿Los pulsos son genericos o  afecta el voltage al cual esta alimentado ? ¿puedo hacer que el pulso se envie a el mouse y el mouse me mande un click por ejemplo o me conviene directo al rs232?

Agradezco su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2007)

Y por que no entrar por el puerto paralelo ? 
Te seria mucho mas facil leerlo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 16, 2007)

Con el mause no te funcionara de forma sencilla, lo mejor tal i como recomienda fogonazo utilizar el puerto paralelo o LPT y VB.

Si me apuras mucho tambien por el puerto seria a trabes de los pines de control.

El puerto paralelo trabaja a 5V por lo que necesitaras un divisor de tension o mejor un zener de 5V1 400mW y una resistencia de aprox 1k.

El puerto serie es otro tema en principio se necesitas tensiones superiores +-5V que se hacen jugando con diodos y algun transistor.


----------

